# Codemasters Releases Colin McRae: DIRT Xbox 360/PC Demo



## malware (May 25, 2007)

Codemasters released today the Colin McRae: DIRT playable demos for the Xbox 360 video game and the PC, and confirmed a U.S. release date of June 19, 2007. The DIRT demos take gamers on three mud-splattered race events. The Xbox 360 demo events include Crossover, Hill Climb and C.O.R.R. (Championship Off-Road Racing). The PC demo swaps mountains for multiplayer and enables up to 100 players to go head-to-head in a race for the best time over a point-to-point rally stage. Both demos are available for download now - The Xbox 360 version from Xbox LIVE Marketplace, and the PC version of the demo, complete with a multiplayer event, available from http://www.codemasters.com/dirt.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## tkpenalty (May 25, 2007)

ooh this looks hectic!


----------



## Batou1986 (May 25, 2007)

excuse my language but This Game Fa king Rules


----------



## Exceededgoku (May 25, 2007)

have you played it? Man it's a step back from 2005 I tell thee! Graphics are cartoony at best cars handle like mario karts but the physics are good


----------



## Grings (May 25, 2007)

its quite good, but it took me an age to get my pad set up, as every game seems to since the 360 pad was released (its a logitech), but since when was colin mcrae american ('lets race baby', and 'I'LL see you in the full game') last i checked, he was a sweaty


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 25, 2007)

Looks like a very interesting game. I personally like Need for Speed and Need for Speed Underground alot more.


----------



## Zero Cool (May 25, 2007)

the dirt looks to much like it has just been painted over the game. very fake looking.

but otherwise I love the physics on the new  racing game


----------



## Casheti (May 25, 2007)

See you soon baby.


----------



## OnBoard (May 25, 2007)

Recommended Requirements
Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.66Ghz or Athlon X2 3800+
1GB RAM
GeForce 7800 or Radeon X1800 or better
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Sound Card 

Mmm, sound like I get to heat some thermal paste on my rig. Seems kinda weird thou that X2 3800+ is enough, but you'd need E6700 from Intel. While stock E4300 kicks X2 4200+ ass in some games. Will see in 15min.


----------



## OnBoard (May 25, 2007)

Can't play as my menu looks like this  Anyone else? Using Catalys 7.2 at the moment, have to try and update.

http://img134.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=14990_dirt_menu_122_540lo.jpg

EDIT: ingame looked like this, pressing blindly enter 8 times got me there 

http://img180.imagevenue.com/view.php?image=16447_dirt_ingame_122_404lo.jpg

Catalyst 7.4 didn't help, but turning "Geometry Instansing" on it ATT fixed it (no idea what  it does).


----------



## RickyG512 (May 25, 2007)

i click icon and get loading sybol for 2 seconds and then nothing

went to task mananger and saw it in process list and end tasked it


----------



## technicks (May 25, 2007)

Until now the game sucks.


----------



## OnBoard (May 25, 2007)

Online was a bit weird, have to wait 78 secs before every race and only 1 track with 2 cars. But looks good and runs great in 1280x1024, 2xAA, 8xAF, and medium. High was almost slideshow xD Beated Colin \o/

http://img37.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=21615_Colin_beated_122_845lo.jpg


----------



## Casheti (May 25, 2007)

A slideshow on an X1900XT?? You sure?


----------



## Casheti (May 25, 2007)

Wow now that I see your screenshot... heh, that is pretty damn amazing.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 25, 2007)

And THATS why I wanted to buy that X1950Pro .


----------



## selway89 (May 25, 2007)

Hmm yh it can be slideshow like on high settings, i have to run mind on medium at a res of 1680x1050, with filtering off, nice game tho, and very much like the addition of the baja buggies which are fun to race.

May have to get the wheel and pedals from the loft again.


----------



## Zero Cool (May 25, 2007)

OnBoard said:


> Recommended Requirements
> Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.66Ghz or Athlon X2 3800+
> 1GB RAM
> GeForce 7800 or Radeon X1800 or better
> ...



1 word, AMD OWNAGE!


----------



## OnBoard (May 26, 2007)

Casheti said:


> A slideshow on an X1900XT?? You sure?



It was propably something like 15fps, but high also puts 4xAA. ATT fps indicator or screeshot capture doesn't work with this game, so can't tell for sure. It was still playable, but I like it smooth.

Here some screenshot for you that can't run it:
http://www.gamershell.com/pc/colin_mcrae_dirt/screenshots.html

and a nice movie:
http://ve3dboards.ign.com/message.asp?topic=26752507


----------



## caveman_1990 (May 26, 2007)

ZOMFG I cant even install the f**king game. I download it two time and I always get corropted files. PLEASE HELP I WANT TO PLAY THIS !!!!

And in the screen shot under "Detail" it says 
Error Code:	-5009 : 0x8002802b
Error Information:
>Ctor\ObjectWrapper.cpp (163)
>Ctor\ObjectWrapper.cpp (391)
>Kernel\Component.cpp (1161)
>Kernel\CABFile.cpp (384)
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (1701)
PAPP: DiRT Demo
PVENDOR:Codemasters (http://www.codemasters.com)
PGUID:FEBC7B8D-BC69-46F7-A872-7698D03127C8
$10.1.0.244
@Windows XP Service Pack 2 (2600) IE 7.0.6000.16441


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

Torrent or File Hosting Service?

I don't trust torrents unless they're private trackers, cos they usually mess up.


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

OnBoard said:


> It was propably something like 15fps, but high also puts 4xAA. ATT fps indicator or screeshot capture doesn't work with this game, so can't tell for sure. It was still playable, but I like it smooth.
> 
> Here some screenshot for you that can't run it:
> http://www.gamershell.com/pc/colin_mcrae_dirt/screenshots.html
> ...



Well wow.. that movie looks pretty cool, even though I don't think they can smash into a wall that fast and carry on driving 

Also... I  the cockpit view. Used to have WRC 2003 on XBOX and I loved it. This looks 10X better !!


----------



## caveman_1990 (May 26, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Torrent or File Hosting Service?
> 
> I don't trust torrents unless they're private trackers, cos they usually mess up.



I used flashget two times and iexpertor once.


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

Hmm, well if you got it from 2 seperate sources then it must be a PC problem...

Try Codemasters support. I won't bother downloading this because it looks too high end for me to play it nicely. (Plus now I have that f*£^$"ing Virgin Media "Traffic Shaping".)


----------



## ex_reven (May 26, 2007)

Racing games get boring too quickly for me...
I mean, how many different ways can you drive over the same piece of track


----------



## caveman_1990 (May 26, 2007)

HOLY SHI*T I cant install anything that is InstallShield Wizard !!!!!!! HELPPPPP


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

LOL! Pwned!! Make a thread 'bout it.


----------



## ex_reven (May 26, 2007)

caveman_1990 said:


> HOLY SHI*T I cant install anything that is InstallShield Wizard !!!!!!! HELPPPPP



I remember that happening to me once.
I forget how to fix it.

I think I deleted installshield from my computer and allowed the application to reinstall it.


----------



## caveman_1990 (May 26, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> I remember that happening to me once.
> I forget how to fix it.
> 
> I think I deleted installshield from my computer and allowed the application to reinstall it.



I cant find where Installshield Wiard is !!!!!!  SOMEONE plz help


----------



## ex_reven (May 26, 2007)

caveman_1990 said:


> I cant find where Installshield Wiard is !!!!!!  SOMEONE plz help



It should be in Program Files, in the Common Files folder.


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

Keeping on topic.. *cough*


----------



## caveman_1990 (May 26, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Keeping on topic.. *cough*



DUDE what is wrong with you.


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

Lmao, hahahah XD

Don't worry, you'll get it working.


----------



## caveman_1990 (May 26, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> It should be in Program Files, in the Common Files folder.



THANK YOU ex_reven it worked.


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

yay!! I just finished downloading the demo!! ^^


----------



## ex_reven (May 26, 2007)

Your welcome 

I had the same problem with Star Wars Battlefront
It was so depressing


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

Installed the demo, and my CPU usage goes Sky High, but nothing happens...

Wow.. piece of s*&£


----------



## technicks (May 26, 2007)

Well i don't want to be to negative about this game  but the steering sucks, engine noise is a joke, Try the track with the EVO. Setting up the controls on my Logitech joypad was a nightmare to. It's not what i call a next gen game.
I know that this is a demo but GTR2 looks better then this.
It's ridiculous that the game won't run @ high setting with my X1950 XT and X2 4000 @ 2.6.
The recommended specs are quit high imo. I can feel it now that a lot of cash is going to be spend on next gen games and the hardware that supports it.


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

Least yours actually starts up


----------



## OnBoard (May 26, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Well wow.. that movie looks pretty cool, even though I don't think they can smash into a wall that fast and carry on driving
> 
> Also... I  the cockpit view. Used to have WRC 2003 on XBOX and I loved it. This looks 10X better !!



There are 2! cockpit views, one normal on one further back in helmet.

Also different levels of damage and in demo there is only rookie and amateur levels open. Propably wasn't in Pro mode in that video. I've even got terminal damage (so bad that you can't continue) in amateur, while driving to a tree.

Now got fps meter and screenshots working so here comes a bit more:
<a href="http://img170.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=77575_DiRTDemo.exe_0__122_379lo.jpg" target=_blank><img src="http://img170.imagevenue.com/loc379/th_77575_DiRTDemo.exe_0__122_379lo.jpg" border="0"></a><a href="http://img141.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=77577_DiRTDemo.exe_3__122_577lo.jpg" target=_blank><img src="http://img141.imagevenue.com/loc577/th_77577_DiRTDemo.exe_3__122_577lo.jpg" border="0"></a><a href="http://img120.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=77579_DiRTDemo.exe_4__122_576lo.jpg" target=_blank><img src="http://img120.imagevenue.com/loc576/th_77579_DiRTDemo.exe_4__122_576lo.jpg" border="0"></a><a href="http://img103.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=77585_DiRTDemo.exe_6__122_1166lo.jpg" target=_blank><img src="http://img103.imagevenue.com/loc1166/th_77585_DiRTDemo.exe_6__122_1166lo.jpg" border="0"></a><BR><a href="http://img154.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=77586_DiRTDemo.exe_7__122_650lo.jpg" target=_blank><img src="http://img154.imagevenue.com/loc650/th_77586_DiRTDemo.exe_7__122_650lo.jpg" border="0"></a>


----------



## OnBoard (May 26, 2007)

technicks said:


> Well i don't want to be to negative about this game  but the steering sucks, engine noise is a joke, Try the track with the EVO. Setting up the controls on my Logitech joypad was a nightmare to. It's not what i call a next gen game.
> I know that this is a demo but GTR2 looks better then this.
> It's ridiculous that the game won't run @ high setting with my X1950 XT and X2 4000 @ 2.6.
> The recommended specs are quit high imo. I can feel it now that a lot of cash is going to be spend on next gen games and the hardware that supports it.



Steering doesn't suck, you haven't just tuned it, there's a sensitivity setting. It's not a final code product, so it will most likely run better in retail.


----------



## OnBoard (May 26, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Least yours actually starts up



Supported Graphics cards
ATi Radeon x1300, x1600, x1800, x1900, x1950
nVidia Geforce 6800, 7100, 7300, 7600, 7800, 7900, 7950, 8800


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

Omg you're so lucky. Why won't my demo work!!!


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

OnBoard said:


> Supported Graphics cards
> ATi Radeon x1300, x1600, x1800, x1900, x1950
> nVidia Geforce 6800, 7100, 7300, 7600, 7800, 7900, 7950, 8800



I have an X1300 but I'm not gonna switch cards just to play it. I take it this is SM3.0 only?


----------



## zekrahminator (May 26, 2007)

From what I can tell, it's exclusively SM3, I really want an X1950Pro now .


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

FFS, why are they phasing out non X1000 owners  These cards are plenty powerful enough to run it.

Looks like I have no choice but to whack in the Sapphire X1300 512MB  <<<<---- (And that 512MB ain't hyper memory baby, it's fa real!!)

You're not 1337 unless you have two cards. Or in my case, 5


----------



## DRDNA (May 26, 2007)

i couldnt get my gam pad to even be seen in vista w/this game demo


----------



## KennyT772 (May 26, 2007)

my logitech rumble pad isn't recognized either...


----------



## sneekypeet (May 26, 2007)

My game gets to the start of the race, the tach is locked at 3000RPM and no go.....using a xbox controler but that wouldn't make the game freeze!


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 26, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> My game gets to the start of the race, the tach is locked at 3000RPM and no go.....using a xbox controler but that wouldn't make the game freeze!



I used to play Colin Mc Rae 2.0 (i think, dun remember very well) on tha playstation xD I liked it... Have to test that new one...


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

OMG on my X1300 512MB PCI-Express even on 800x600 all low it was so laggy I can't even play properly.

This is one demanding ass game. I'll just get it on 360 when I get one.


----------



## caveman_1990 (May 27, 2007)

LOL I am only getting 10~15FPS and my grahpic setting is at all ON, HIGHEST and ULTRE (everything is on the maxium) ZOMG and I even OC my CPU and GPU and I only getting 14FPS

EDIT: OMG this game is realy sh*t IMO on the real drivingaspect. The graphics is realy good but the steet, brake, accurate and other controling aspect is just low to the ground its the worst steering ever. I have tweaked all the optional still no use.


----------



## Velcro (May 27, 2007)

RickyG512 said:


> i click icon and get loading sybol for 2 seconds and then nothing
> 
> went to task mananger and saw it in process list and end tasked it



exactly what happens to me


----------



## Casheti (May 27, 2007)

Which means your graphics card can't run it. You need at least an X1000 series card. Happened to me as well.


----------



## Velcro (May 27, 2007)

Casheti I just looked at you specs and we have the same cards. I guess this game requires P.S. 3.0. O well thanks for the reply.


----------



## Casheti (May 27, 2007)

Yes you need SM3.0

I have X850XT and I can't play either.


----------



## spectre440 (May 27, 2007)

does anyone know what that nifty tune they got going in the menu is?


----------



## Casheti (May 27, 2007)

How is it nifty?? It's just a bunch of random sex noises set to music.


----------



## spectre440 (May 27, 2007)

i like it.
its groovy.


----------



## Casheti (May 27, 2007)

If you're a porn star.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 27, 2007)

Seems like only these crap 360 ports require SM 3.0. Oh well, better off not wasting my time playing them then.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 29, 2007)

You guys can praise this game if you like but I found it impossible to play unless you have a wheel or gamepad.  I hoped to be able to use my mouse to turn left/right but that's not an option.


----------



## spectre440 (May 29, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You guys can praise this game if you like but I found it impossible to play unless you have a wheel or gamepad.  I hoped to be able to use my mouse to turn left/right but that's not an option.



you should try lowering the steering saturation (in the control setup section of the options)

persoanlly, i like it at 65%. makes controlling the car with the keyboard a whole lot easier.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 30, 2007)

spectre440 said:


> you should try lowering the steering saturation (in the control setup section of the options)
> 
> persoanlly, i like it at 65%. makes controlling the car with the keyboard a whole lot easier.



Yes, that's what the problem was.  I have the camera set on the hood 
Steering Dead Zone 40%
Steeting Saturation 65%

All is well now.  Love the game!


----------



## spectre440 (May 30, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Yes, that's what the problem was.  I have the camera set on the hood
> Steering Dead Zone 40%
> Steeting Saturation 65%
> 
> All is well now.  Love the game!



glad to help out.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Jun 3, 2007)

caveman_1990 said:


> LOL I am only getting 10~15FPS and my grahpic setting is at all ON, HIGHEST and ULTRE (everything is on the maxium) ZOMG and I even OC my CPU and GPU and I only getting 14FPS
> 
> EDIT: OMG this game is realy sh*t IMO on the real drivingaspect. The graphics is realy good but the steet, brake, accurate and other controling aspect is just low to the ground its the worst steering ever. I have tweaked all the optional still no use.



Thanks, brightened my day  (assuming you are joking)


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 15, 2007)

Got the full game and its sweet, much better than 2005 and that was good graphics wise, just got boring having no one to race against!

My only quarm with it is since I installed the patch for it I cant run ultra settings because my gfx card dont have enough memory and im running it 1024x768? I installed the patch coz when I first played it, it had a massive cloud over the race so the sunlight was never shining on the car lol, was weird! Anyway it runs and looks great with high settings and im chuffed to bits with the feel of the game and with a wheel its even better! Well worth the download


----------



## Casheti (Jun 15, 2007)

An 8800GTS can't run it max??

 wtf that sucks..


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 15, 2007)

If I had the 640Mb it would, apparently lol, still looks really nice and shiny though


----------



## Zero Cool (Jun 15, 2007)

just played it on friends 360. nothing great. gameplay is horrible but nice grafics


----------



## Casheti (Jun 15, 2007)

That's way too demanding specs just for a crappy racing game.


----------

